# FS: Aquaclear 50/200/EHEIM 2213/EHEIM heater/Green machine UV sterilizer 9W



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Hello everyone,

Got an Aquaclear 50 HOB filter for sale that's not being used at the moment, and don't see myself using down the road either.Its impeller has been replaced(brand new hasn't seen water yet) and comes with two new foam inserts, and bio rings for media(brand new in boxes). Letting it all go for $20.00 if anyone is interested.Please PM me for any other details of arrangements, first come ,first serve! ****SOLD****

Regards,

Luke

Just adding a few items to the post:

Brand new in box Eheim 2213 canister : $100.00 OBO ***SOLD***

Brand new in box Eheim 125 watt heater : $ 20.00 FIRM ***SOLD***

Used Eheim 200 Watt heater : $ 15.00 OBO ***SOLD***

2 Manzanita Stumps : $ 40.00 Each OBO *** SOLD***

Brand new in box Green Killing Machine UV Sterilizer 9 watt unit with pump: $ 35.00 ***SOLD***

Hydor Koralia Evolution Powerhead 550 GPH (USED) but does come with box/manual : $ 20.00 OBO 


Pictures for the stumps are available in my posting here and my journal on the forum listed ''100 Gallon South American biotope", they do sink and wont float.

Pictures can be made available regarding these items, please don't low ball on the items OBO your wasting my time and yours. Ok as of now, i am entertaining offers, need the space these items are taking up. You may contact me through a PM, and i am willing to meet anywhere transit is easily available.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Post has been updated with new items, thanks for looking!

Luke


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm interested in the aquaclear 50.. pm sent


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

PM's replied, updated!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Nice stumps


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks buddy, just hope these find a new home soon! Just sitting around my place doing nothing at all.Nice to catch up with ya today!


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Anyone looking for some nice manzanita stumps? Price has been adjusted on them, need them gone! Eheim is still available too, sealed in box waiting to see water


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Thanks for the heater. Glad to see some quick sales.

Sent from my Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Just a quick bump here, all items now are OBO if anyone is still interested.Accepting and open to new offers thanks!

Luke


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

9 Watt UV Sterilizer added to list, gonna post some measurements up for the stumps when i get in tomorrow.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

shoot im interested in the sterilizer but i have to find a way to meet you. I'll send you a pm, perhaps we can work something out.


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

REALLY LIKE THE 2213 canister. BUMP...


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks for the bump Lar


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

lol...hopefully i am not the one end up buying it.


----------



## tonywp (Apr 2, 2011)

pls let me know if u UV light still available Thx


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Some pics of the stumps


----------



## AllanS (Aug 27, 2011)

Luke,
If you happen to know whether I can hook up the Eheim tubes to my drilled Hagen Fluval 190 corner 50 gal aquarium, I could be interested in this item. I note it sells new across the line or on line for $85. I believe this model is meant for tanks up to 55 gal?
My personal email is [email protected] if you wish to discuss.
AllanS


Luke78 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Got an Aquaclear 50 HOB filter for sale that's not being used at the moment, and don't see myself using down the road either.Its impeller has been replaced(brand new hasn't seen water yet) and comes with two new foam inserts, and bio rings for media(brand new in boxes). Letting it all go for $20.00 if anyone is interested.Please PM me for any other details of arrangements, first come ,first serve! ****SOLD****
> 
> ...


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Posting has been updated, only remaining item is the Hydor Koralia powerhead, driftwood pending.Thanks to those whom purchased some of the items, it was nice to put a face to the screen names/members here!


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Allan,

Unfortunately the item has been sold, The green machine unit has its own pump attached to it, very convenient and useful if you ask me.You don't have to go messing around adding or taking away stuff from any of your equipment.

Luke



AllanS said:


> Luke,
> If you happen to know whether I can hook up the Eheim tubes to my drilled Hagen Fluval 190 corner 50 gal aquarium, I could be interested in this item. I note it sells new across the line or on line for $85. I believe this model is meant for tanks up to 55 gal?
> My personal email is [email protected] if you wish to discuss.
> AllanS


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

All items are sold


----------

